# Stage Attire...Do You?



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe it's that I'm an old fart and my opinions are from the last century.
Should the band or performers on stage at least try to dress in better attire than the audience they are performing in front of? All the bands I played for had a 'dress code' where we wore 'uniforms' that unified our appearance and made us look like a band. It seems, from any bands I've seen lately, that the members were picked at random from the audience - shorts, worn jeans, sandals, baseball caps, logo T shirts (some with profanity), drinking alcohol on stage (or while playing), smoking, sitting on amps...... Wedding bands and corporate entertainers are the only ones that look the part. About the only bands that could dress down would be punk or other anti-social outfits - at least they match the message they mean to convey. If you're playing for an immature audience - who cares, right?

_It's early AM and still a bit hung over and mentally impaired._Old man Yelling at Clouds, doncha know


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The less 'dressed up' or 'in uniform', the better for me.

It seems like less of a brand and dressing up always seemed cheesy to me.

I _did_ think Kiss was badass when I was a kid though, but that's about it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't even own a tie, never mind a suit, anymore. Once upon a time a suit was required for a lot of gigs, but we also had vests and more comfortable formal wear depending on the gig. The local watering hole didn't/doesn't warrant the same attire as singles dances, wedding receptions, concert venues, festivals, charity fundraisers, and so on. Sweltering in a suit isn't my thing, and I find it difficult to maneuver in a jacket.

It really depends on the type of band, type of venue, amount of pay, image, etc. 

I prefer the jeans (blue or black) and t-shirt or casual shirt (always in good taste) attire that I wear everywhere most of the year for gigs. It's safe to say I wouldn't join a band where a uniform or matching suit or attire was required.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

ed2000 I think you have answered your own question with the very first line. Only time I see some a form of dress code is with classical musicians. Remember when people used to dress up to take a plane or go to church or to a restaurant?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;4r_88nazj3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r_88nazj3c[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I used to follow the idea thatthe band should try to look more dressed up than the folks in the seats.

These days, I just like the guys to look good. That means don't be sloppy. Din't look like you're ready for a float down the river in a raft.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree that you should look the same or a little sharper than your audience - for most gigs for me this means that jeans and a t-shirt or collared shirt is fine. I own a suit and tie and don't mind wearing them if the occasion calls for it. If the band, people, and pay were good, I would happily wear a uniform (or pretty much anything else).

I've been reading "How Music Works" by David Byrne and he has chapter on the importance of visual presentation when performing - definitely worth the read.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to wear black slacks, a white dress shirt and a black leather vest when we played years ago. That all changed when someone tried to order a beer from me on one of our breaks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> These days, I just like the guys to look good. That means don't be sloppy. Don't look like you're ready for a float down the river in a raft.


This is my rule nowadays. When you're a teenager or even in your 20's it is cool to wear whatever, but when you're on you're 50s, 60s. It just doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This goes (almost) without saying, but I have to also consider heat. I'm doing some outdoor things lately. 

On a day like today for example, anything in contact with my body is likely to be wet if I'm playing and singing.

I know, gross, but it is what it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

depends on the music you play.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

In the mid 70s I played in a funk band, horn section and all. We did an 8 month tour backing up Bobby Curtola who had a bunch of hits in the early 60s and fancied himself a Vegas headliner. We all wore blue brushed denim suits, beatle type boots and white shirts with really long pointed collars and ruffles down the front. I played a white Jazz Bass and the guitar player had a white Strat. We wowed the over 50s crowd of the time...

Also to note that in the 70s, agents demanded stage specific outfits and clean, new guitars or they wouldn't book the band. Jeans and Ts were not acceptable stage attire and worn finishes on instruments and amps were frowned upon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> In the mid 70s I played in a funk band, horn section and all. We did an 8 month tour backing up Bobby Curtola who had a bunch of hits in the early 60s and fancied himself a Vegas headliner. We all wore blue brushed denim suits, beatle type boots and white shirts with really long pointed collars and ruffles down the front. I played a white Jazz Bass and the guitar player had a white Strat. We wowed the over 50s crowd of the time...
> 
> Also to note that in the 70s, agents demanded stage specific outfits and clean, new guitars or they wouldn't book the band. Jeans and Ts were not acceptable stage attire and worn finishes on instruments and amps were frowned upon.


In the back of what's left of my mind I see a poster for a show at the PNE.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

As long as there's no shorts and sandals onstage that's fine for me. That's my pet peeve for stage attire. Classless


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

How about a Muskoka dinner jacket?
That's what I'm planing to wear for a 
labour day weekend party gig.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm ok with pretty much anything but I personally can't stand playing guitar in shorts. I have to change before a practice or gig if I'm wearing shorts no matter the heat, doesn't feel good to me. 
Otherwise I say just know and respect the people you are playing for, depending on that a lot could or might not work. I'm not a fashion cop though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that it depends on the genre, venue.

In a cover band, I think most anything goes.
Save the beachwear for the beach though.

Just look presentable, I'll wear jeans and a Tee if it's something casual.
At a corporate gig though, I'd wear something dressier.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a strict no-shorts-on-stage rule. Other than that, it's usually dark denims with black t-shirts, black denim with a white t-shirt, or, if I'm feeling classy, white dress shirt and a vest.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Blues is an other genre where they can dress differently--be like BB in a suit or something else entirely.
I've seen all sorts of manner of dress from Blues bands


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Bowling shirts are very popular with blues bands.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chito said:


> Bowling shirts are very popular with blues bands.


Now that I think about it--that is true...


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

We scored a bit of a sponsorship deal with a well-known mens-wear store, based on our desire to appear in suits. Whether it was winter in Owen Sound, or a summer evening for RibFest here, we still wear our suits. Doesn't bother me in the least.















John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

grumpyoldman said:


> We scored a bit of a sponsorship deal with a well-known mens-wear store, based on our desire to appear in suits. Whether it was winter in Owen Sound, or a summer evening for RibFest here, we still wear our suits. Doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> View attachment 14703
> View attachment 14704
> ...


VERY classy!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i haven't played out since the 80's. back then it was spandex, leather, and spikes/chains/studs. 
however, _just my opinion_, others may not agree but...

i think if you are getting paid, you should dress well, everyone should be dressed in similar attire. if you're getting paid, you're at work. be serious.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't played anywhere yet! But I will, mark my words! 

My outfit of choice~ Black gothic top with black leggings and red leather over the knee boots. I am dressed up but not too over the top. I want to present a certain image!

- - - Updated - - -

even if I was getting paid!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My friends band wears black dress pants and white dress shirts with black ties. They play soul/r&b stuff (marcellus wallace - look them up!).

Our rule is no shorts. We all wear black jeans and black shirts.

I'd like to wear shorts, but Im the only one who wears shorts in weather below 30 haha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

Lola said:


> My outfit of choice~ Black gothic top with black leggings and red leather over the knee boots.
> I am dressed up but not too over the top. I want to present a certain image!


ooh ~ hurt me, hurt me.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

There's something with playing blues in suits that doesn't feel just right (if your less than 65 of course), I mean, if you look back at their origins...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Very much depends on the venue and the kind of band... there's no universal.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Best advice I was ever given was to wear whatever you liked - but make sure you look like you're in the band and not one of the audience.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 14718
> ...........



:useless: .


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

amagras said:


> There's something with playing blues in suits that doesn't feel just right (if your less than 65 of course), I mean, if you look back at their origins...


robert johnson










son house










blind lemon jefferson










muddy waters


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> robert johnson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're giving me the reason! 
I know they were not 65 at the time the pictures were taken but they could be now!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

amagras said:


> You're giving me the reason!
> I know they were not 65 at the time the pictures were taken but they could be now!


Well over 100 for all four. 122 for Blind Lemon.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

GWN! said:


> Well over 100 for all four. 122 for Blind Lemon.


That's right, as I said, more than 65


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This is pretty much what we normally look like. We're a cover band that does Motown, Funk, Classic Rock, 80's, 90's and Top 40.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm old school and dress up all the time. Tuxedo, black tie or jacket for formal gigs. Vest or nice shirt for country gigs. When we where a "soul" band we had the Edwardian double breasted suits with matching shirts and ties. I fully get the younger generation for not going full out on dressing up cause they are playing for the young crowds and that is not my case. I still think that a well dressed band duo, trio looks cool on stage. Just an opinion.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

You're on the stage to perform and entertain. Dress to impress is what I say. Get a lot more girls that way. Here's a guy who knows the deal:


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

I always like to dress better than the rest of the band! Sometimes a sports jacket , but always a new shirt for each gig. It's the only way I ever buy new clothes! As for NOT playing the blues in a suit, you tell Bonnamassa.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Back in high school in 1965 there were two ways of doing this. Nice matching outfits like the Beatles or Dave Clarke Five, or whatever the hell you want, like the Rolling Stones or the Pretty Things. The band I was in opted or the latter and that pretty well affected what I did after that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think you should wear something a notch better than your street clothes.
and Bermuda shirts with shorts and sandals on a stage looks lame IMO. only Jimmy Buffett and the Beach boys can pull that look off.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

What if you're a cover band.....for say the Ladybirds from the 60's.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

flattopterry said:


> As for NOT playing the blues in a suit, you tell Bonnamassa.


Bonnamassa looks like agent Smith!


----------

